# Vgod pro Subtank RBA availablity in South Africa.....?



## Hilton (23/11/18)

Hi, where would I be able to buy the RBA deck in Cape Town....?

Please advise?
Reason I'm asking as I'm interested in the kit but the RBA deck doesn't seem to be included in SA. As well the spare glass(tank section), isn't included a possible way to source this would also be a plus.

TIA

Kind regards
Hilton Canterbury
0614070669
bombtue@gmail.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

